# Getting Prepared for 2018..... Q & A



## mytreefiddy (Aug 13, 2017)

What's up fellas'..... what a CRAZY 2017.... My competition season has concluded for this year..... started off kinda slow but really turned it on the last few months.... In went like this

Apr 2017- NPC Diamond Classic- 40+ 2nd Place, Open 3rd Place... thought I had this one...played around with Halo at the very end and surprisingly was holding water (somehow).... dripping all over the place..  guy that won looked good.. 
May 2017- Florida Grand Prix- 40+ 1st Place, Open 4th.. This was our biggest show last year ... Over 400 athletes... THIS show was going to determine whether I was going to make my reservations for Pittsburgh. Won my class and almost eeked out the Masters Overall
July 2017- Masters Nationals - 40+ 1st Place and Overall- PRO CARD
                                             45+ 1st Place and Overall
What can I say? prep for this was PERFECT...best package of my LIFE..
Absolutely KILLED it....
August 2017- Tampa Pro - Pro Debut. 40+ 2nd Place, Open 16th BUT technically didn't finish last....Had 78 pts , 7 guys had 80

A phenomenal season to say the least.....  So after touching back down to Earth I'm anxious to get back to work....Mini_Truck and Tenny are going over pictures and comparisons to see what needs to be addressed...Got back 2 critiques and both are very positive.... Posing is definitely a weakness..... Shit I wung it at the Tampa Pro... spontaneously added two moves as the guys are on stage longer ...STILL placed 2nd..... gotta work on my Tris...that's a given as ive had an injury for 2 years but it seems better so we'll attack that.... need more back detail.... were gonna add some different movements attack traps as well.... so excited... really wanna make an impact in the Masters class.... I realize at 47 for me to even get close to a Top 5 placing in an Open show would be a daunting task but I certainly want to be in the mix with the older fellas'

The reason I put Q & A in the title is because I have no problems discussing my road to getting my card or where I'm headed on this new journey.. .... if anyone is curious, about anything  please just ask... i'd love to help.... I've learned ALOT on the forums.... made some pretty good friends too...and thankfully, met my Coach and REALLY good friend Mini-Truck...so I'm here for you fellas.... please don't hesitate....


----------



## odin (Aug 13, 2017)

Congrats on a GREAT season, Tree!  Might as well start with an AAS question.  What is your favorite and least favorite compound?  Does your off-season protocol differ than your prep?


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 13, 2017)

odin said:


> Congrats on a GREAT season, Tree!  Might as well start with an AAS question.  What is your favorite and least favorite compound?  Does your off-season protocol differ than your prep?



Thank you my friend!!! Its been a dream come true!!!

Ha! of course!... I LOVE Masteron...  I've always stayed away from it in the past cuz I "heard" it causes prostate issues....well we ALL know all hormones affect us DIFFERENTLY... Tren swells up my prostate like a grapefruit whereas Masteron doesn't at all...Glad I decided to give it another try (Thanks MT) for ME, its an all around FEEL GOOD hormone.

Absolutely.... i'll ramp things up around comp time and get more creative with the exotic shit..... off season I like to keep things more basic.. However, this off-season will be a bit different as goals are different.. trying to pack on as much size as I can isn't something i'm after anymore...now its about fine tuning..


----------



## bill2 (Aug 14, 2017)

congrats on your placings buddy! 
i wanted to ask what precautions are u using as to avoid health related problems and more  specificaly heart health -prostate -blood presure?
im 36  now and im worry about those subjects ..thanks


----------



## RA0513 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi... congrats on your card. What advice would you give to a 42 yo doing his first show ever in Nov? How did you prepare for your first show? Did you use it as a learning experience for the next? Any advice for a novice doing his first show... Thank you and I'll be following along!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## get it in ya (Aug 14, 2017)

MTF congrats brother!! Very impressive!! Hope all is well. If you can answer, how did diet look like up to show. Dont have to go into detail but how many meals a day? Also i know you do cardio, how many mintes a day? Thank you brother!


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 14, 2017)

bill2 said:


> congrats on your placings buddy!
> i wanted to ask what precautions are u using as to avoid health related problems and more  specificaly heart health -prostate -blood presure?
> im 36  now and im worry about those subjects ..thanks



Thank you so much! Appreciate it!

I keep track of bloods pretty frequently.....2-3x a year....I've never suffered from BP issues or prostate issues (except when on Tren)... once I stop Tren it goes back to normal..... if my bloods show an issue i'll address it..... thankfully, up to now (knock on wood) I haven't had any issues...
I take a multi-V, fish oil... nothing out of this world..... my diet is squeaky clean....lots of fruits and veggies..  I would just stay on top of bloods


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 14, 2017)

RA0513 said:


> Hi... congrats on your card. What advice would you give to a 42 yo doing his first show ever in Nov? How did you prepare for your first show? Did you use it as a learning experience for the next? Any advice for a novice doing his first show... Thank you and I'll be following along!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks!... The biggest piece of advice I would say is make sure "life is good".... if you have turmoil going on in your life more than likely you'll
1)- Quit
2)- Not look your best

If you're stressed out about work, home, whatever.... it WILL affect you... mentally and physically.. your mind HAS to be in a good place. Where your mind goes the body will follow,,... a true contest prep has ups and downs..... good and bad.... you just have to have the mental fortitude to stick with it.... 1% get on stage... remember that.

3) Have fun!.... what's the point if you're not enjoying it!... take notes... pictures.... use that information to improve.... every time you get on stage you want to better than the last time.....


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 14, 2017)

get it in ya said:


> MTF congrats brother!! Very impressive!! Hope all is well. If you can answer, how did diet look like up to show. Dont have to go into detail but how many meals a day? Also i know you do cardio, how many mintes a day? Thank you brother!



Get it!...MY BROTHER!!! How are you!?... Im a friggin IFBB PROOOO!!! believe that shit??!! LOL

FOR ME... NOTHING gets me leaner than white fish.... on paper, some fish and chicken are practically identical.... BUT, im just leaner and tighter with fish... calories were low.... crazy low... but MT and Tenny will tell you.... I do VERY well in that environment... 
After the FGP I increased cardio to 2x a day.... 45min fasted then another 30-35min in the afternoons...... definitely paid dividends.... kept my size and strength somehow...... shit a week out I was Inclining 315lb for reps.....was some crazy shit:action-smiley-060:


----------



## get it in ya (Aug 14, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> Get it!...MY BROTHER!!! How are you!?... Im a friggin IFBB PROOOO!!! believe that shit??!! LOL
> 
> FOR ME... NOTHING gets me leaner than white fish.... on paper, some fish and chicken are practically identical.... BUT, im just leaner and tighter with fish... calories were low.... crazy low... but MT and Tenny will tell you.... I do VERY well in that environment...
> After the FGP I increased cardio to 2x a day.... 45min fasted then another 30-35min in the afternoons...... definitely paid dividends.... kept my size and strength somehow...... shit a week out I was Inclining 315lb for reps.....was some crazy shit:action-smiley-060:



I am well brother thank you. Thank you for reply, good to know! You are a pro!!! Not many can say that, huge congrats!! Impressive! Saw a few pics. You did the work of course but TMT turned you into a pro:headbang:


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't have a question, bro, but that is one hell of a run!! Congrats!


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 14, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> I don't have a question, bro, but that is one hell of a run!! Congrats!



Thank you Fit!!.... it sure was!.... Ya know its hard to put into words in regards for preparing for Nats..... everything just kinda fell into place.... I felt FANTASTIC...while usually that deep id feel like death... I was energetic and was in a good mood for the most part... which is odd cuz usually im the opposite that deep into prep...I will tell you travelling stresses me out.... I have pictures of the day I arrived into Pittsburgh.... I was a bloated mess!!! I looked crazy fat.... the water retention was retarded....once I calmed the fuck down I normalized... i'm just floored that I did as well as I did....


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 14, 2017)

get it in ya said:


> I am well brother thank you. Thank you for reply, good to know! You are a pro!!! Not many can say that, huge congrats!! Impressive! Saw a few pics. You did the work of course but TMT turned you into a pro:headbang:



I love those 2 fuckers.... SOOO different but work fantastic together... I talk to MT everyday.... even if its not training related... its almost like I NEED to talk to him....just puts me at ease... Tenny just lets me have it if I need it... zero filter..... which I LOVE....LOL


----------



## bill2 (Aug 14, 2017)

what amounts and cycles are u using off season and contest time?


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 14, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> Thank you Fit!!.... it sure was!.... Ya know its hard to put into words in regards for preparing for Nats..... everything just kinda fell into place.... I felt FANTASTIC...while usually that deep id feel like death... I was energetic and was in a good mood for the most part... which is odd cuz usually im the opposite that deep into prep...I will tell you travelling stresses me out.... I have pictures of the day I arrived into Pittsburgh.... I was a bloated mess!!! I looked crazy fat.... the water retention was retarded....once I calmed the fuck down I normalized... i'm just floored that I did as well as I did....





Isn't it great when for once in life everything just falls into place?? Feel like hat doesnt happen all too often, so when it does it is certainly something to enjoy. I wish you nothing but the best as you continue on!


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 14, 2017)

bill2 said:


> what amounts and cycles are u using off season and contest time?



Without getting into TOO much detail I get more aggressive in a prep than the rest of the year.... my doses are highest leading up to comps.... off season not so high...  for Mast Nats I was about 2g TOTAL ...off season I'm about half that total but my calories are MUCH higher.... however, this IMPROVEMENT season will be a bit different as i'm very close to where I want to be size-wise...


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 14, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> Isn't it great when for once in life everything just falls into place?? Feel like hat doesnt happen all too often, so when it does it is certainly something to enjoy. I wish you nothing but the best as you continue on!



I certainly picked the right time for EVERYTHING to come together!!! LOL...  it was a straight up PERFECT prep...

I appreciate that my friend..... I wanna really stir shit up in the Masters class.....looking forward to making my mark!!!


----------



## Skinny01 (Aug 14, 2017)

How important do you think cardio is, and what do you think the most effective form of cardio is?


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 14, 2017)

*Totally Floored Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

MTF and his lady Tiny stopped by for a visit before we headed to
the Tampa Pro.

MTF gave me a gift that honestly............brought me to tears.

I was humbled more than I ever have been in my life.

We are a TEAM, and he wanted me to share his turning Pro in
a way that was so selfless and generous, because that's how
he is as a person.

This was his gift to me .

*-MT*


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 14, 2017)

That's right my friend... WE DID IT!.... Couldn't have done it without you guys..... so yes, I wanted to share that with you... You deserve it.... You're there with me good or bad... when i'm struggling or succeeding... when you got injured I knew you couldn't come up and watch me.... and I know it killed you not being there.... so instead I brought a bit of Pittsburgh back to you....

BOOOOOOOYAH!!!!


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 14, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> I certainly picked the right time for EVERYTHING to come together!!! LOL...  it was a straight up PERFECT prep...
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that my friend..... I wanna really stir shit up in the Masters class.....looking forward to making my mark!!!





I saw an older post where you were asking about injectable anadrol and running it towards the end to fill out. Did you end up doing hat back then and did you do that this run? What're your thoughts on injectable anadrol in general if you've ran it? Thinking about using it to kickstart a ast of dhb next grown Blast.


----------



## get it in ya (Aug 14, 2017)

Mini Truck said:


> MTF and his lady Tiny stopped by for a visit before we headed to
> the Tampa Pro.
> 
> MTF gave me a gift that honestly............brought me to tears.
> ...



That is awesome!! Very cool:headbang:


----------



## get it in ya (Aug 14, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> I love those 2 fuckers.... SOOO different but work fantastic together... I talk to MT everyday.... even if its not training related... its almost like I NEED to talk to him....just puts me at ease... Tenny just lets me have it if I need it... zero filter..... which I LOVE....LOL



Big fan of both of them, great team!


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 14, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> I saw an older post where you were asking about injectable anadrol and running it towards the end to fill out. Did you end up doing hat back then and did you do that this run? What're your thoughts on injectable anadrol in general if you've ran it? Thinking about using it to kickstart a ast of dhb next grown Blast.



I did it pre-contest last year.... over carbed in my load.... was a wet mess.... learned ALOT since then..... However, I did use it in my last off season and LOVED it..... strength was awesome.. i'll definitely do it again....just not pre contest.... i've got THAT recipe down cold...:headbang:


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 15, 2017)

Skinny01 said:


> How important do you think cardio is, and what do you think the most effective form of cardio is?



Tenny look away......

I LOVE CARDIO.... IMO I think its very important... I look my best when I do daily cardio...Period... I look tighter and crisper.. PLUS I FEEL better... however, I'm not for doing endless cardio sessions.... i'll get fucking bored quick.... I really enjoy doing cardio outdoors fasted earrrrly AM... when I'm like the only one (besides my Tiny) out on the street... but this past season I was getting horrific shin splints.. concrete don't give...LOL... once I'm started on a treadmill (FlexPad) pains were gone...I love a nice incline...moderate pace 35-40min....  but find what you like.... shit swimming is awesome... lots of good things out there to get that heart rate up..... but trust, it'll be more effective if you actually LIKE IT!!! LOL... so find something you enjoy and get out there!!!!!


----------



## odin (Aug 15, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> Tenny look away......
> 
> I LOVE CARDIO.... IMO I think its very important... I look my best when I do daily cardio...Period... I look tighter and crisper.. PLUS I FEEL better... however, I'm not for doing endless cardio sessions.... i'll get fucking bored quick.... I really enjoy doing cardio outdoors fasted earrrrly AM... when I'm like the only one (besides my Tiny) out on the street... but this past season I was getting horrific shin splints.. concrete don't give...LOL... once I'm started on a treadmill (FlexPad) pains were gone...I love a nice incline...moderate pace 35-40min....  but find what you like.... shit swimming is awesome... lots of good things out there to get that heart rate up..... but trust, it'll be more effective if you actually LIKE IT!!! LOL... so find something you enjoy and get out there!!!!!



OK, MTF.  I was with you 100% until you said you loved Cardio.:naughty1:  Now I know you're nuts......Lol


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 15, 2017)

odin said:


> OK, MTF.  I was with you 100% until you said you loved Cardio.:naughty1:  Now I know you're nuts......Lol



Ha!... I hear you... honestly, when I start the first few minutes i'm like "what the fucking fuck"... LOL.... but after about 10min I get into a rhythm.. then I'm just humming... get into that groove... I can almost feel that fat burning... believe me, I know i'm nuts to certain degree... 

but ima tight leeeeeeean lunatic!!! LOL :headbang:


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 15, 2017)

I got another random question. I went and got a deep tissue massage a few months ago and theory told me should could have worked on me the whole day I was so tight. It makes sense considering all we do all day every day is tighten our muscles no stop. It balls everything up. I have noticed lately a ton of tension in my upper back and neck/shoulders. 

Did you get deep tissue massages regularly? Chiro? Cryo? Anything else?  I'm highly debating getting a massage package and going every 2-3 weeks but was curious if they truly do help or if you begin to see a difference. 

This should probably be a thread on its own haha but you asked for questions and this popped on my feed again so figured why not. 

If you have no experience just tell me to fuck off and maybe I'll make a thread to get others input.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 15, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> I got another random question. I went and got a deep tissue massage a few months ago and theory told me should could have worked on me the whole day I was so tight. It makes sense considering all we do all day every day is tighten our muscles no stop. It balls everything up. I have noticed lately a ton of tension in my upper back and neck/shoulders.
> 
> Did you get deep tissue massages regularly? Chiro? Cryo? Anything else?  I'm highly debating getting a massage package and going every 2-3 weeks but was curious if they truly do help or if you begin to see a difference.
> 
> ...



Bro..... SO glad you brought this up..... I started getting deep tissues done back in September of last year... (again, thanks to MT!)..   I honestly feel it made a HUGE difference....especially in my back.... the guy said my back muscles were sooooo frigging tight...he was shocked I never injured any back muscles... after several sessions of using a TENS unit then working my back I actually felt my back loosen up..... I took a pic 10 months later....HUGE DIFFERENCE.... I gotta find that pic and post it....

IM a HUGE fan of getting massage work down....allowed my muscle fascia to really stretch which I believe allowed for more growth..... I will CONTINUE to see him monthly..... so in a nutshell...paid CRAZY DIVIDENDS!!!!
 Do it!


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 15, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> Bro..... SO glad you brought this up..... I started getting deep tissues done back in September of last year... (again, thanks to MT!)..   I honestly feel it made a HUGE difference....especially in my back.... the guy said my back muscles were sooooo frigging tight...he was shocked I never injured any back muscles... after several sessions of using a TENS unit then working my back I actually felt my back loosen up..... I took a pic 10 months later....HUGE DIFFERENCE.... I gotta find that pic and post it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Duuuuuude!! That is exactly what I was looking for. You've convinced me. I can feel my last so damn tightened/balled up. I neee them to release bad. Feels like I barely even start to lift and they just tighten up like a mofo. Glad to know it does pay off. Thanks man. 

In for that pic too!!


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 15, 2017)

10 month difference...Prior was right before Southern States 2016.... the IMPROVED pic is May 2017 I believe

Get that DEEP TISSUE done!

BOOOOOOM!


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 15, 2017)

and of course I don't know how to resize a fucking pic....... im a tard


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 15, 2017)

Congrats MTF!

Also should make for a great Q&A thread. Thanks for sharing your time here


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 15, 2017)

Fuck bro!! you look amazing!!!


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 15, 2017)

Hey Odin,

I thought I'd just chime in quickly on this cardio _thing ._

I believe that cardio actually improves your weight training.
I'm not talking about an hour a day or even 40 mins for that matter.
There's a time and place for that, especially when shedding the last bit of stubborn body fat.

As MTF has proven, cardio, done smartly, does not inhibit muscle growth.  That is a fallacy.

I'm talking 20 minutes of aggressive cardio 3 times a week, maybe 4.

Here's what I've found.
I do mostly Rest Pause training.  It's a shit load of volume done in a very short window.  One - two sets with 3-4 failure points.  

It is very taxing on your CV system, which is a good thing!
One might make an argument that you don't need cardio with this
style of training.  But I do it regardless,more out of concern for my heart health.

Being cardio fit allows for 10-30 second rests between sets.

More than that should not be needed as BBers or MPDers.
Powerlifters - Yes.

This offseason MTF will be incorporating some of this in his training and you will see for yourself the results it can yield.

Train Hard!!!!!

*-MT*




odin said:


> OK, MTF.  I was with you 100% until you said you loved Cardio.:naughty1:  Now I know you're nuts......Lol


----------



## zacharykane (Aug 15, 2017)

Just to kind of expand on this a little bit (hope that's ok!!!!)....

I'm a big believer that along with deep tissue massage, find a real solid active release practitioner that deals with athletes pays dividends. Getting all the adhesions broken up makes a monumental difference not just in the functionality of the muscles, but also in the way that they look. A lot of the active release people that deal with athletes also use Graston technique and other forms of therapy as well to assist in mobilizing soft tissue. It's probably one of the most painful things you can go through, especially if you're highly bound up, but more than worth it. 

Chiro I can do without unless I do something drastic like have a hip or something out of place.

Cyrosauna is awesome. I had a membership to one when I lived in Cincinnati and would go twice a day. My ability to recover skyrocketed, I was hitting PRs in the gym consistently, joint pain was almost non existent, and it also had a fringe benefits of keeping me from getting migraines (first time I went I had a migraine and it stopped it in its tracks) and also really ramped up my metabolism. 



mytreefiddy said:


> Bro..... SO glad you brought this up..... I started getting deep tissues done back in September of last year... (again, thanks to MT!)..   I honestly feel it made a HUGE difference....especially in my back.... the guy said my back muscles were sooooo frigging tight...he was shocked I never injured any back muscles... after several sessions of using a TENS unit then working my back I actually felt my back loosen up..... I took a pic 10 months later....HUGE DIFFERENCE.... I gotta find that pic and post it....
> 
> IM a HUGE fan of getting massage work down....allowed my muscle fascia to really stretch which I believe allowed for more growth..... I will CONTINUE to see him monthly..... so in a nutshell...paid CRAZY DIVIDENDS!!!!
> Do it!


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 15, 2017)

Here ya go Rookie lol


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 15, 2017)

zacharykane said:


> Just to kind of expand on this a little bit (hope that's ok!!!!)....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks ZK!!! Great info!

When you say active release so you mean the fascia stretching therapy or is that something else?

Also, have to ever heard of Rolfing?!?


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 15, 2017)

AnaSCI said:


> Congrats MTF!
> 
> Also should make for a great Q&A thread. Thanks for sharing your time here



No problem..... Thank you for having me!!.... I love to help ...whether people compete or not..... im all for self improvement


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 15, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> Fuck bro!! you look amazing!!!



Thank you so much Fit!!! REALLY appreciate that!!!


----------



## zacharykane (Aug 16, 2017)

In a nutshell, what the therapist will do is locate adhesions/scar tissue along the pass of the muscle. Once located they will apply strong pressure, essentially pinning it in place, then move the muscle through a range of motions to "release" or break up the adhesion/scar tissue. If I can figure out how to embed a video I have some of me getting worked on I can post up. 

And I have heard of it, I actually tried it for awhile, but wasn't really sold on it. I saw more benefit from doing a loaded stretch at the end of my workouts while the muscle as pumped than from rolfing. 



Fitraver said:


> Thanks ZK!!! Great info!
> 
> When you say active release so you mean the fascia stretching therapy or is that something else?
> 
> Also, have to ever heard of Rolfing?!?


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 16, 2017)

zacharykane said:


> In a nutshell, what the therapist will do is locate adhesions/scar tissue along the pass of the muscle. Once located they will apply strong pressure, essentially pinning it in place, then move the muscle through a range of motions to "release" or break up the adhesion/scar tissue. If I can figure out how to embed a video I have some of me getting worked on I can post up.
> 
> 
> 
> And I have heard of it, I actually tried it for awhile, but wasn't really sold on it. I saw more benefit from doing a loaded stretch at the end of my workouts while the muscle as pumped than from rolfing.





Thanks bro! I am totally going to look into it. I found a good place part of a sports club. Really hoping maybe my insurance will cover it. They said they take it but not guaranteed it will. 

Did yours?


----------



## zacharykane (Aug 16, 2017)

Unfortunately my insurance does not, but luckily one or two visits goes a long ways towards helping getting back to healthy functioning, and after you get worked on it becomes much easier to keep up on the rehab yourself. 



Fitraver said:


> Thanks bro! I am totally going to look into it. I found a good place part of a sports club. Really hoping maybe my insurance will cover it. They said they take it but not guaranteed it will.
> 
> Did yours?


----------



## get it in ya (Aug 17, 2017)

that back is just stupid


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 18, 2017)

get it in ya said:


> that back is just stupid



Wait til next season...... they want detail??? i'll show em detail.....gonna set that back OFF!!!!!!!

Thank you my friend...... hope you're doing great


----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 21, 2017)

How high did You allow bf to get offseason?
Hey MTF whats a"typical" offseason cycle?


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 22, 2017)

MightyJohn said:


> How high did You allow bf to get offseason?
> Hey MTF whats a"typical" offseason cycle?



Mighty J.....Last season I got up to 220lbs but can still see a pretty good outline of my abs...that was kinda my guideline.... I was having 5 Guys 2x a week and calories were about 3300-3500 daily and ZERO cardio.... However, this year our approach will be a bit different... Not really looking to "grow" this offseason...im kinda where I need to be size-wise with these physique Pros.... one reason why I'm pleased we jumped into the Tampa Pro... gave us an idea of where we stood and where we need to be on the Pro level... so I plan to be at around 210-215lbs these next few months. Cardio a few times a week will be implemented...As far as drug protocols go we're going more conservative from here on out... Test E at about 500mg as a base... see what else we bring in... I love InjDrol so that will be in the mix as well..... really excited for this 2018 season.... its all I think about.. I c an't help it....just wanna keep getting better and better.....I wont officially start my "Improvement Season" for a few weeks... just playing around with the weights for now..... i'll start a log once I commence...


----------



## bill2 (Sep 3, 2017)

whats your training like at this stage ?


----------



## Trainhard1619 (Sep 4, 2017)

Congrats, great job


----------



## mytreefiddy (Sep 4, 2017)

bill2 said:


> whats your training like at this stage ?



Not really sticking to anything rigid training wise.... just kinda doing what I feel like on any given day... I'm just cruising along which I kinda don't like.... I like following something... I'm waiting on bloods. (should get results tomorrow)....just taking 175mg Test a week and 2ius daily..... sitting at 215lb full as fuck... once I get bloods back I start mapping..... by late September i'll start my IMPROVEMENT season... then i'll be following more a more rigid protocol...i'll be starting a log once I commence.... really excited for 2018


----------



## mytreefiddy (Sep 4, 2017)

Trainhard1619 said:


> Congrats, great job



Thank you my friend.... really appreciate it


----------



## bill2 (Sep 4, 2017)

good!
can you post a daily meal plan of yours at this point?( offseason..)
and a precontest meal plan? like 4 weeks out?


----------



## mytreefiddy (Sep 6, 2017)

bill2 said:


> good!
> can you post a daily meal plan of yours at this point?( offseason..)
> and a precontest meal plan? like 4 weeks out?



I could...but then i'd hafta kill ya... LOL ..... I'll PM you


----------

